

ASK HN: Tell us a survey topic.We'll make you an Infographic about it - weakwire

Pollfish.com is a fresh startup (1 month old) in beta stage.<p>We have more than 150k mobile users and anyone can perform surveys and get answers.<p>We want to make an interesting survey/infographic to our panel.<p>So we are taking votes HN community. If you could ask anything what would it be?<p>Tell us the topic and we will get you the results to the most interesting topic :D<p>Can't wait your comments !
======
ColinWright
Dependencies between topics in mathematics.

Programmers working in machine learning and games really need Linear Algebra.
What are the prerequisites? You need to know about vectors, dot products,
matrix multiplication, etc. It's useful to be able to add fractions, perform
simple algebra, etc.

So what is the web of dependencies to get a programmer up to scratch with
Linear Algebra? Or calculus? Or probability?

------
shanelja
Regarding "rape culture" and "gender politics" in general:

 _Which gender do you identify as?_

 _Have you ever been the victim of sexual assault?_ if not jump to question 5

 _Have you ever been forcible penetrated, or been forced to penetrate someone
else?_

 _Was the assault carried out by a male or female?_

 _Are you afraid of walking alone at night?_ if not jump to question 7

 _Are you afraid because:

\- You are worried about being assaulted

\- You are worried about being raped

\- You are generally afraid of the dark

\- People's attitude to nighttime travelling has made you afraid

\- Other (please specify)_

 _Have you ever reported a sexual assault?_ if not jump to question 9

 _Was the reported person sentenced to jail time?_

 _Have you ever been the victim of a false rape accusation?_ if not jump to
question 11

 _Were you found guilty or not guilty?_

 _Are you afraid of being the victim of a false rape accusation?_

 _Have you ever considered making a false rape accusation?_ if not jump to end

 _For which reason did you consider making the accusation?

\- I wished I had not had sex the day after

\- We never had sex but I wanted to harm that person

\- I didn't want to be considered a "cheat"

\- I thought it would help a court case

\- Other (please specify)_

\-----------------

Disclaimer:

I believe the opinions of current people would be far more helpful than
statistics from the 70's or 80's, as well as generating some real statistics
on the plight of Woman on Female and Male on Male rape. That aside, the gender
neutral nature of the internet would make for a much more unbiased audience
than a study funded to look in to either particular sides arguments - much
more capable of being impartial, unless the MRAs or Feminists rig the poll.

------
jessepollak
How people on the web use passwords?

How many passwords do you have?

How do you remember your passwords?

Do you share passwords across sites?

How many websites do you log in to with a password?

How often do you use social login buttons?

Are you worried about the security of passwords?

Have you ever had your password exposed and an account hacked?

So many questions!

~~~
weakwire
I like this one!

------
mrkmcknz
The relationship between macro-economics on the startup funding/acquisition
market.

Most of that data should publicly be available for you to consume and play
with.

------
mcartyem
How about: _what's the most important thing people refuse to accept?_

------
thpoul
A survey about recycling would be awesome!

------
thatha7777
Effect of education on income levels!

------
zaoudis
Ask "How many languages do you know?"

------
timpattinson
People's attitudes to Web privacy

------
andreasvourkos
maybe something about economic crisis?

